# Duck mount cost.......



## kmckinnie (Jan 9, 2014)

Just a average, What does it cost to have a average mount done? Thanks , just wondering.......


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jan 9, 2014)

250 for a quality mount, but take it from me, do not go to someone who does not come highly recommended. or you will pay top dollar for sub par work. 

for the difference you will pay just go ahead and use someone who is well known and has a good reputation FOR MOUNTING DUCKS. i don't care how many awards a guy has won mounting deer, or any other critter, that does not mean he knows how to mount a bird.  

trust me  i learned that lesson the hard way last year. to the tune of 500 bucks for a two bird mount.


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 9, 2014)

Dang, I though the local guy in Miami was expensive at $200 per duck. 

DB


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 9, 2014)

$200-$250.  Do your research.  A bird mount is similar to a tattoo.  You get what you pay for.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 10, 2014)

$210 is what the guy I will use charges and his shop is in Wacissa, E of Tally but he lives in Moultrie. 

http://www.rrtaxidermy.com/index.htm


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 10, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> $200-$250.  Do your research.  A bird mount is similar to a tattoo.  You get what you pay for.



I say a bad mount is still way way way better then a bad tattoo any day!!!!!


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 10, 2014)

*A bad duck mount is way better than a bad tattoo.........*



tradhunter98 said:


> I say a bad mount is still way way way better then a bad tattoo any day!!!!!



That is great!!!! Anyone considering a tattoo should heed that advice.


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 10, 2014)

$200 for my guy I can send ya info. PM me

$225 for another both out of Newton county ga. Might be a poke for ya to come up here


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 10, 2014)

I think my point was missed....


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 10, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> I think my point was missed....



Im with GSURugger on this one.....I've got two tats and 5 duck mounts.....don't go cheap on either!!


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 10, 2014)

A bad mount is not better than a bad tattoo.  They are both heinous.  And I will tell you how hilarious either look.
For the record, I'm speaking in simile.


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 10, 2014)

just had a guy who is a taxidermist come into my office and look at my 5 ducks that Ive got mounted.....he asked who did them and how much they cost me....I told him who and what I paid for them.....he said that he charges $50 more per bird and doesn't do as good of a job....I guess what I'm tryin to say is do your homework before getting your birds mounted....just cause a guy charges $275/bird doesn't mean he will do a great job....BUT, a guy that charges $150/bird may do a decent job but not a great job...and "decent" and "great" are both relative terms ofcourse


----------



## KHalle (Jan 10, 2014)

I charge 200 for standing and 250 for a flying mount.


----------



## warmouth (Jan 10, 2014)

The guy I've been recommended too from Bridgeport, AL charges 325. So from what you guys are saying, that's TOO high. I'm going somewhere else. I just don't want a shoddy looking duck.


----------



## killerv (Jan 10, 2014)

warmouth said:


> The guy I've been recommended too from Bridgeport, AL charges 325. So from what you guys are saying, that's TOO high. I'm going somewhere else. I just don't want a shoddy looking duck.




It's not too high because of who it is. That guy in Bridgeport is one of the best! A lot of his bases and scenes cost more than getting the actual bird mounted. His typical commercial work isn't necessarily 100 dollars better than you could probably get within reasonable drive from where you are located though.  We certainly can in Ga without having to leave the state and spend 325. Not gonna say there are a ton of good bird taxidermist in Ga, but there are a select few that do really top notch work that are no where close to the 325 mark. Check out Todd Huffman's website, Birdman studios, he does stellar work and I believe he is only 290 for a bird. With shipping, probably be about the same as Shane. If I ever kill a once in a lifetime bird, Todd will be mounting it. Alot of taxidermist have high prices because of course they are good, but high prices can keep the work load down, making the same amount but mounting less birds, they have a life outside of the shop to you know, and due to the building of a reputation over many years, people are willing to continue paying the high prices, doesn't mean their work is that much better, but they've earned the right to ask so much for a mount over time. To explain further, a bird they got 225-250 for 5 years ago doesn't mean the bird they are getting 325 now is going to be any better than that 5 year old bird. You start paying extra for reputation to some degree.


----------



## Joe Overby (Jan 12, 2014)

Shane Smith is one of the best in the world. What he asks for his mounts is more than reasonable. Dana Stanford here in Ga is just as good...his prices are in the same ballpark. Again, you get what you pay for.


----------



## mshipman (Jan 18, 2014)

$275. here


----------



## mcarge (Jan 18, 2014)

$290 a bird from a guy that just won "Best in the world"....make your own judgement from there.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jan 18, 2014)

I just watched a video on youtube on how to mount a duck. If you find someone that does a good job pay them what they ask it looks like a very tedious thing to do.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 18, 2014)

mcarge said:


> $290 a bird from a guy that just won "Best in the world"....make your own judgement from there.



Who might that be


----------



## boarbutcher (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow my guy is doing them for $150 last year any ways. All he does is birds and deer mainly.


----------



## caver101 (Jan 21, 2014)

What is Fortner getting for a bird now? I saw some photos of his mounts that looked good. I have 3 in the freezer that I need mounted.


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 21, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Who might that be



Probalby talking about Todd Huffman @ birdman studios.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 21, 2014)

Kevin Batson charges $250 and I promise you will be pleased.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 25, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> Kevin Batson charges $250 and I promise you will be pleased.



Brandon I just saw his pintail & mallard mount on Facebook.  Man they look good. I got a Mallard & Pintail I need mounted. My take them to him. Any idea on is his turnaround time?


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 26, 2014)

Toddmann said:


> Brandon I just saw his pintail & mallard mount on Facebook.  Man they look good. I got a Mallard & Pintail I need mounted. My take them to him. Any idea on is his turnaround time?



Most of the time it's 6-7 months on a duck but he can tell you for sure. I'm going to see him next weekend and pay him some money on my 2 deer he has. Me and my friends are taking him 4 wigeon, a red head and a teal before long too. Give him a call.


----------



## warmouth (Jan 28, 2014)

This is all good stuff. Shane is known for amazing work, and I would trust him. My thoughts are that alot of you guys recommend taxidermists in the 200 to 250 range to be elite. Todd sounds good too. I just dont want a typical "barber shop" mount that looks like a big raisin covered in my birds feathers. I dont mind paying a premium for quality work, but if I can find the same quality for 100 bucks less and a shorter drive, I might have to consider it due to personal funds this time of the year. I now have 2 ducks to get mounted!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 28, 2014)

The last two I had done was from a GW in N. VA, $185 for a small duck, $200 for a big duck, he has been doing it for years.  Turn around is right at a year, but you will not regret it.

Ask for references and pics, it is an investment in memories, might as well get your $$$ worth.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 28, 2014)

My banded can




My wife's buffie





My pinnie


----------



## AL trout bum (Jan 28, 2014)

Blake Wilson, $285.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like a lot of great info on this thread. Thanks for the info.


----------



## warmouth (Jan 28, 2014)

WOODIE13 said:


> My banded can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is beautiful work! A banded canvasback....WOW! And nice buffle. Pintail drake is tops on my bucketlist.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 28, 2014)

$200 is a great deal.  I think Fortner is 200 a bird.  Well worth it.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 28, 2014)

^Yes


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 28, 2014)

185 for a small duck, 200 for a big one, he specializes in avian taxidermy, no deer heads at all.  Thanks for the kind words


----------



## clark87 (Feb 17, 2014)

I use final flight taxidermy in elberton, ga...great guys, great prices, BEAUTIFUL work! $165 for standard mount, $195 and up for specialty mounts. PM if you want there info


----------



## clark87 (Feb 17, 2014)

^dont let the prices fool you...their work is unbelievable


----------



## Rick Carter (Mar 1, 2014)

$250 standing, $285 flying.


----------



## Mikehunt (Mar 6, 2014)

Joe Overby said:


> Shane Smith is one of the best in the world. What he asks for his mounts is more than reasonable. Dana Stanford here in Ga is just as good...his prices are in the same ballpark. Again, you get what you pay for.



Can't go wrong with either of these. Dana gets all my birds. 
Mike


----------



## duck-dawg (Mar 6, 2014)

Expect to pay $250-$325 for a top quality mount. That's more of a general guideline than a rule...there are guys that do great work for cheaper, and guys that do terrible work in that price range. Your best bet is going to be to visit different guys' shops and get a firsthand look at their work. If you can't do that, look through their photo galleries online, and look for consistency in their mounts. There are plenty of guys who turn out nice, clean looking mounts...there are far fewer who produce birds that look alive. That's just my opinion.


----------

